# Rerailers



## Bob Allen (Dec 14, 2018)

I see ez rerailers sell in packages. Do you place these throgh out the layout. If so, is there a special place you put them


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*ez rerailers*



Bob Allen said:


> I see ez rerailers sell in packages. Do you place these throgh out the layout. If so, is there a special place you put them


Bob;

I'm guessing that by "ez rerailers" you are referring to a Bachmann EZ-track section? I don't use EZ-track, but a rerailer serves the same function on any type of track. The common Atlas rerailer (see photo) is made to bear a somewhat vague resemblance to a planked road grade crossing, so many modelers place them at grade crossings. However you can put them anywhere on your layout. I use rerailers on both ends of each track in my hidden staging yard in the hope that any errant wheels will be directed back onto the rails back there.

have fun; 

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Bob Allen said:


> I see ez rerailers sell in packages. Do you place these throgh out the layout. If so, is there a special place you put them


As traction fan said, most people disguise these as grade crossings, but you can put them anywhere. 

However, if you take the time to make bullet-proof trackwork, you really don't need them at all.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I have three in my yard, makes it easy to add cars etc. to the layout.
Use them all the time, very handy.

Disguised them as a dirt road.








Magic


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

For putting cars on the track, I have found that a rerailing wedge, such as this: https://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=177912

or this: https://www.walthers.com/rail-it

work much better than the ones mounted in the track.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Nobody has mentioned that re-railers also come in handy before, after, and in long tunnels, where track access is limited.....


----------



## Bob Allen (Dec 14, 2018)

Bob Allen said:


> I see ez rerailers sell in packages. Do you place these throgh out the layout. If so, is there a special place you put them


Thank you all for the help


----------

